# Audio tools App for iPhone/Ipod touch



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anybody used the new audio tools App for the iPhone and is it any good?
It has all sorts of great features including an SPL meter, waveform monitor, spectrum analyzer, pink and white noise generator along with a full range of test tones.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Test it out and let us know how it works Tony. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wait a minute! Now I see why you want opinions - it costs $20!! I don't think I have ever paid more than $10 for an app. :rolleyesno:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ya, $20 is a bit steep for something that may or may not work well. A friend has it and I played with it for a few min but thats hardly enough time to see if its very accurate although it does seem to work well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Seems like the mic would be the limiting factor.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is that the iPhone 4's mic is actually very good quality, There is also a line in adapter with mic you can buy from the company that makes this app and they say as good as units like the Audio control industrial unit that sells for $2000. The app also has calibration tools so you can calibrate the iPhones internal mic.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I may take the dive and check it out


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im leaning towards buying it as well, for in my church when I run sound this could be a nice handy tool to have around.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd be curious to see it's results along side a known quantity like the Galaxy CM-130 or Behringer + REW.


----------



## Scareside (Sep 13, 2010)

If your not willing to spend a ton and don't mind losing a feature or two you can try out the app "Audio Kit". It has waveform view, spectrum view, spl, and test tone generator with white noise + pink noise. Plus it's only $4.99 ($0.99 when on sale every once and a while). As a live sound technician I use it for finding feedback during a live show. You can also use an external mic but the program is calibrated to the internal one so your results may vary. I would give it a shot if you don't want to spend as much.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

mechman said:


> Oh wait a minute! Now I see why you want opinions - it costs $20!! I don't think I have ever paid more than $10 for an app. :rolleyesno:


Look at what it does. $20 for a toy to tinker with is nothing. Would you spend that on a disk that interested you? We are pretty spoiled for cheap or free apps, but think of the fun just to play with it even if it is not an ideal test device. I can see uses for it where you just need some relative measures in a room.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Look at what it does. $20 for a toy to tinker with is nothing. Would you spend that on a disk that interested you? We are pretty spoiled for cheap or free apps, but think of the fun just to play with it even if it is not an ideal test device. I can see uses for it where you just need some relative measures in a room.


I haven't even installed or used REW yet. :yikes: :unbelievable: :hide: I wouldn't even know what to do with the measures. 

I did go out and get everything I need to run REW a couple of weeks ago though. :T


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

So, did anyone buy the app and try it out? I'm wondering if it can replace an spl meter in the REW set up...is the iPhone mic accurate enough?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kadijk said:


> So, did anyone buy the app and try it out? I'm wondering if it can replace an spl meter in the REW set up...is the iPhone mic accurate enough?


I did, and tested it against my Galaxy CM140 and the spl meter is very close and It has a feature that you can calibrate it so i was able to use it and get very good results. I dont think its higher end is very good but for readings between 15 and 12,000Hz is should be just fine. The spectrum analyzer is also quite accurate in that same range.


----------

